# youth hunts



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

I think it is not fair that youth can buy turkey license over the counter for any season. 
I'm trying to get my wife involved with hunting & she said she would consider turkey hunting. The problem is getting a tag before the birds in our area get either shot or too smart from all the hunting.

What the DNR should think about doing is let 1st time turkey hunters buy any season over the counter or maybe even 2nd year hunters so people like my wife who is over 17 have a fair chance.
I know some 17- year- olds that are seasoned hunters & they do not need this advantage over novice turkey hunters like my wife & I .
Sorry....Just had to vent a little


----------



## missedabiggun (Jul 27, 2009)

that's an excellent point...have hunted for 35+ years...but never for turkey...would be nice to get a one-time exemption and get in on some early turkey action like the kids.....


----------



## Sorek (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont know about Minnesota but it seems here in Lower Michigan that our staggered hunts.......(you get one period of time to hunt) makes it darn near impossible if you dont draw the earliest hunt......I could not even imagine what would happen if they tried that for deer!


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

great idae


----------

